# New Community Fish



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

I currently have a Percula Clown and a 6 Line Wrasse in addition to a Fire Shrimp and leather corals. With the troubles I've been having maintaining Royal Grammas, I'm not going to try them again.

I'm looking for a colorful addition to my community tank. I eventually plan on adding a Flame Angel, but want my tank to get more established.

In the shorter term, are Pseudochromis too aggressive for this batch?

John


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

hello john. how big is the tank you have? the psedochromis can be kept if you choose the right ones. the bluelined, sunrise, and the allens dottybacks are good. if you are looking for a yellow/purple colored then the yellow dottyback is your best bet against aggression.


----------



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a 29 Gallon Oceanic Bio Cube. Do you think that's ok for the Flame Angel??

Thanks


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

for small fish yes. the flame angel is a problem. its not big enough to hold one. also they like to nip on inverts so your cleaner shrimp would be at risk.


----------

